# Smoked Boneless Leg Of Lamb



## sqwib (Dec 14, 2015)

*Smoked Boneless Leg Of Lamb*

*December 12th, 2015*







Puled at Internal 145°F-150°F


























Sweet Carrots (Honey, Brown Sugar, Butter), Panera Bread and Smoked Lamb.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 14, 2015)

Oh, I'll bet that tasted amazingly good!

Great presentation and pics as well!


----------



## sqwib (Dec 15, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Oh, I'll bet that tasted amazingly good!
> 
> Great presentation and pics as well!


Thankyou


----------



## mbogo (Dec 15, 2015)

That looks absolutely superb!!    Love lamb, and if you get bored with cooking, you've definitely got a job as a photographer!!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 15, 2015)

You eat with your eyes first.  That certainly looks delicious.

Good job.

Tom


----------



## papa t (Jan 14, 2016)

Can anyone please tell me the best way to smoke a boneless leg of lamb I have never even tried one before. Do you use a marinade or rub and would you share it with me please. I would really appreciate any help I am new at smoking and want to impress the wife thanks.


----------



## sqwib (Jan 15, 2016)

Not sure of the best way, but this leg was done with a slather of Olive oil, fresh parsley, pinch of salt, minced onion and smoked with cherry wood.

I wanted to use Rosemary but my Kids hate Rosemary, I think I'm gonna have DNA testing done!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 15, 2016)

WOW! AWESOME! I love lamb! Wish it wasn't so darn expensive. Very impressive!!


----------



## papa t (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks sqwib appreciate the info I think I am going to use olive oil Fresh thyme fresh rosemary fresh mint garlic  onion  salt pepper lemon juice hopefully it turns out well I will let yous know I am smoking it tomorrow. Thanks for the advice once again and keep on smoking.


----------



## papa t (Jan 29, 2016)

:yahoo:[ATTACHMENT=2553][ATTACHMENT=2554][ATTACHMENT=2555]IMG_20160117_160156.jpg (2,104k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT][/ATTACHMENT][/ATTACHMENT]  i will continue to eat lamb. This was a first but not a last.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 29, 2016)

AWESOME job SQWIB....


----------



## sqwib (Jan 29, 2016)

papa t said:


> i will continue to eat lamb. This was a first but not a last.















thumb 4.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Jan 29, 2016


----------

